# Basal Test - Marier



## Marier (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi Guys  I am doing basal test this am  8 till 1pm  however   BG was 10.0 and had  carb free jelly  with my corrective, tested at 9 am  was still 10.0 but pump said  0.40  so i hit the button to inject it  without reliseing  have i done it wrong  ???  cause i took the .40 corrective 
Marie


----------



## randomange (Feb 19, 2013)

Yup, sorry to say, but if you've had insulin the basal test wont' give you the information you need. 

I'd abandon it and try again an other time.


----------



## Marier (Feb 19, 2013)

thank you  i kinda thought that . so if i do again tommrw  and BG is 10.1 on rising i would correct for that  and at 9 am it was 10.0 again  DONT correct ( like i did this am )   just let it run threw till 1 pm


----------



## randomange (Feb 19, 2013)

You shouldn't correct at all if you're running a basal test - the point is to see if your basal rates are holding you steady, and if you correct then you're adding more insulin into the mix and you're not actually testing your basal insulin. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## Marier (Feb 19, 2013)

OHHHH god   yup  forgot bout that oooops  aww thank you so much  will do again tommrw  God  im so silly


----------



## trophywench (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes Marie - doesn't matter if your BG is 7 or 17 (well it would, but the number doesn't matter for this purpose) - all you are trying to find out is, does it STAY at whatever number it starts off as?

Anything up to double figures (prob, say, 10.5ish) I would just leave as it was - and do the basal test.  Over low 10s, I'd abandon the test.


----------



## Marier (Feb 19, 2013)

Yup thats what i though  cant decide whether to do overnight or  breakfast agin in mornign ha ha ha 

anyway heres my plan  if 10.0 or below   dont correct no breakfast and test every hour  like i did this am ,


overnite  have carb T  no supper no correct if below 10  off to bed n test 12midn,3am6am8am n have breakfast 


 would you have no food or  carb free like omlette boild egg or   hartleys  1.2 carb jelly   cause everyone diffrant   some people have no carb diet some say  not to eat atol just curious

also  surely you must have correct carbs for you T  ????  gosh im full of Questions  to which ireally should know


----------



## trophywench (Feb 19, 2013)

I usually get away with 'starvation' mode LOL, ie eat nowt, but I still have as many teas and coffees as I want - ie coloured/flavoured boiled water with about half an inch of milk in the thin end of the mug.

I have to force meself to eat breakfast anyway, have never really enjoyed it unless I'm really relaxed, staying in a nice hotel and someone serves it up to me in pleasant surroundings, on a nice plate and perfectly cooked.

However it mucks me up for the rest of the day if I don't have any, so usually I have one Weetabix.  18g carb.  Or 1 slice of toast left to go nearly cold, then buttered with an absolute scrape of either marmalade or apricot jam. 20g carb.  Ish.

Or on a MoHo rally when they are BBQing bacon for butties.  Or a 'greasy spoon' whilst out on the motorbike.  (we try to avoid the ones that are actually greasy LOL)  Fresh air does wonders for my appetite.

And it doesn't bother me either, missing food any other time.

Yet, I LOVE my food !  But it has to be NICE food whatever it is .....  LOL

Not quite sure what the last question actually was?  But would be happy to answer it if you could explain please?  My carb ratio is 1u to 10g, if that's what you meant, and yes I'm afraid I'm textbook in that respect, if nowhere else.  All day long.  Every day of the year unless there's summat external going on to muck it up.  (eg weather, activity, illness)


----------



## Marier (Feb 19, 2013)

Cool   last Q was you must have the correct carbs for T  so you dont have correction at Bedtime, before you start test in morning  


 Starvation it is then lol lol   Why can you  just have carb free ??   I am  on 1 : 1 ratio 
Thank you  for helping  i really know all this it just sometime nice to have  someone else there instead of running to Diabeties team  but  i know   they always tell me thats what there there for


----------



## Marier (Feb 19, 2013)

Was thinking  doing test  bedtime reading will b  10.30 ish then 12.2.4.6.8am breakfast


----------



## trophywench (Feb 19, 2013)

Well you CAN have carb free if you want, trouble is if you actually low carb anyway, there's a chance that protein and fat might increase your BG.  Not that I think I do, low carb to that degree.  Probably up to about 100g a day.  Give or take.  Ish LOL

Normal bog-standard healthy diet for moi.

So I don't bother is all.  It's no hassle.  I don't feel any ill effects.  But if it is hassle for anyone else - then carb free it is.  Ham omelette!  (my DSN's number one option 'Something light, like a ham omelette - if you are starving' - so it's a bit of a joke cos I can guarantee she'll say it.  Would faint if she said cheese instead!  LOL)


----------



## Marier (Feb 19, 2013)

Cancelld test for bed time ad  BG 4.4 at 9 pm  had Digestive   and wasnt in right frame of mind   and the fact id thrown a low  wasnt good idea to carry on with test 
  Will try again at 8 am see how BG is  and if ok well go for it  
M


----------



## MaryPlain (Feb 22, 2013)

Some people find they are more insulin resistant at high blood sugars. I've been advised before now not to proceed with a basal test if blood sugar is over 8.

It may be different for you, however something to think about is that a basal test is said to show that your insulin is correct if your levels don't change more than 1.7, so if you started on 10 you could go up to 11.7 if your basal is set right.

I personally would not be comfortable with a level this high for any length of time.

I also wouldn't give up with a level of 4.4 the night before - have you tested your overnight basals? 4.4 isn't a hypo so shouldn't prevent you testing basals the next day, I would have thought?


----------



## Marier (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi Mary 

  Been trying for past 4 days to do Basal at diffrant times of day to no joy as  been low have been advised by Diabetes Nurse  not to test if over  10  was going to to do overnight  again tonight  went for bath  BG before Bath was 6.9  40 min  ltr  didny feel rght   3.1 so treated  IT  and cant to test tonight . I realise  Hypo isny 4.4  but it to low for me


----------



## Marier (Feb 22, 2013)

Question  for you all  have any of you guys notice when you go for a Bath  your BG drops ??????


----------



## trophywench (Feb 23, 2013)

Yup - also in saunas, hot tubs etc.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 23, 2013)

trophywench said:


> Yup - also in saunas, hot tubs etc.



In most health clubs there are notices on those to say 'not suitable for diabetics' - something to do with increased insulin sensitivity I think


----------



## Northerner (Feb 23, 2013)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> In most health clubs there are notices on those to say 'not suitable for diabetics' - something to do with increased insulin sensitivity I think



And absorption - the heat opens up the capilliaries so any injected insulin will absorb more quickly


----------



## trophywench (Feb 23, 2013)

True Mike, but Hey when did diabetes stop me doing anything I wanted to?

And the people who sold us ours certainly didn't object!


----------



## MaryPlain (Feb 23, 2013)

Marier said:


> Hi Mary
> 
> Been trying for past 4 days to do Basal at diffrant times of day to no joy as  been low have been advised by Diabetes Nurse  not to test if over  10  was going to to do overnight  again tonight  went for bath  BG before Bath was 6.9  40 min  ltr  didny feel rght   3.1 so treated  IT  and cant to test tonight . I realise  Hypo isny 4.4  but it to low for me



I share your frustration with getting the right starting conditions for a basal test. I think it's sometimes possible to make a slight adjustment when you just know that your basals are out, without doing a basal test, just so that you can get your figures into the right general area to start the test. For example I generally go a good six hours between meals, so if I was regularly going low before dinner, having been ok at the four hour mark after lunch, I'd probably adjust without bothering to do a full blown basal test.


----------



## Marier (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks Guys   So  it is True then goodness  i would never of  know it.  I have seen the sighns round sauna / steam   now i know why lol lol lol


----------

